# Did you get pregnant durring Vasectomy "waiting period" ?



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I am wondering how likely it is that people actually get pregnant durring the waiting period after a vasectomy. My husband had his vasectomy about 2 weeks ago and they said he wouldn't be truly steril for 10 weeks or 20 times of DTD. So of course after only 5 times DTD since the surgery I am super-parinoid. AF is due in 3 days and I'm going crazy wondering if it will come or not.

We both feel like it would be fine to have one more if it happens but that the chance is probably so small that we aren't too worried about it. BUT now I am going crazy wondering. So anyone have any info or stories?


----------

